# GT #22: Miami Heat (5-15) @ Phoenix Suns (16-5) - 12/10



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (16-5) vs Miami Heat (5-15)*

*When: Friday, 9EST/6PST/7AZ
TV: local*

*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Heat Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Jason Williams [SG] Dwyane Wade [SF] Dorell Wright [PF] Udonis Haslem [C] Shaquille O'Neal*

*Suns last 10*, (7-3)

















*Suns have been placed on GUARDED*​


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No Dwyane Wade in the starting lineup?

You wish


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Fixed.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

It'll be interesting to see how the Suns play this game... Will they look for someone to beatdown after dropping that last game to Minnesota, or will they just underestimate the Heat and not play up to their potential? Honestly, I want to see if they're going to come out with energy on the defensive end and just continuously swarm because I know the offense will be clicking.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, look for the Suns to actually show up for the first 3 quarters on this one.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

I hope the Suns play well, and the Heat don't.

lol, all the Suns players are smiling, while the Heat players look pissed (sans Wade).


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Jammin said:


> *I hope the Suns play well, and the Heat don't.*



I'm going to second that.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jammin said:


> lol, all the Suns players are smiling, while the Heat players look pissed (sans Wade).


Since we dont know how to play basketball, at least we try to intimidate our opponents with our tough looks.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I want to see the Suns dominate early with a lot of jams!!!!

Even you Barbosa


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol, Gio305 is the IceMan equivalent for the Miami Heat fans ^_^


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Just found out the game will be on NBATV tonight. So just a heads up.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh yes, I was well aware ^_^ Watching it right now, lol. Go SUNS!!!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Go Matadors.... I mean Suns!

Is anyone going to attempt to get an offensive board? There's 5 black jerseys in the paint and 0 white when the Suns shoot


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Good god... That was an ugly first quarter for us. Can we please hit our open shots?! Wtf...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns give up 40 pts in one quarter to the 3rd worst offensive team in the league.

This teams chances of a title with this kind of defense is 100% impossible.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Wade is perfect from the field so far... wtf.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns finally picked it up on the defensive end and in turn it kickstarted their offense. Down 67-63 at halftime. Brian Skinner has been awesome, lol! What a swat on Wade ^_^


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Thank Allah for Brian Skinner, he completely gave this Suns team some life. He should start in the second half, that's how much he helped the Suns.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

The Suns came out of that timeout when they were down 50-36 and all of a sudden they had a different life to them. Curious as to who lit a fire under their *** during that little break, so we can get that person to do it more often, lol. Amare came to life and started being aggressive and hustled, which jumpstarted the other players. Then when Skinner came out, we got really hyper ^_^


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Skinner is doing great. Nash on the other hand can seen to hit a shot... and this is not from tonight, the last few games it appears that he lost his touch, but he is on a tear on assistances still.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Nash has been battling some injuries in his shoulder and somewhere else on his shooting arm. Heat went on a 9-0 run to go up 89-80 going into the 4th. Goodness are they missing so many open looks. I think Nash is going to come alive in the 4th. Lets go SUNS ^_^


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Barbosa is shooting too much.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Barbosa is shooting too much.


yeah, he should drive instead... he is not kobe...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

No he should pass it more. The Suns have sucked it up tonight. Terrible defense

EDIT: Barbosa tonight: couldn't shoot straight.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Bleh, Suns go down 117-113. We couldn't bounce back from that horrid first quarter. We missed way too many open looks this game... Good gracious. That one Nash pass to Hill in the corner was pretty sweet though, haha ^_^


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

One good thing at least was Hills performance down the stretch, I mean 3 treys in the last final minute.... and he isnt even an especialist from long range.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I feel pretty bad losing to the Heat.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah losing to the wolves and now to the heat.... lol, and we are about to face the jazz, and next week spurs and mavs... right when the schedule gets thougher we go on a slump...


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Oddly enough, I think the Suns will actually come out with 48 minutes of energy and some semblance of defense in those 3 games, since they're considered the top teams in the West, and the Suns just about always show up for those kinds of statement games in the regular season.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

^^ That makes one of us. They haven't given a **** about defense this entire season and now they're being exposed for it and will continue to be exposed for it when Nash, Barbosa or Bell goes into a shooting funk. Tonight Barbosa shot poorly, but the Suns should have won. They let the Heat shoot whatever they wanted tonight and it was just a pathetic effort. The offense stunk and so did the defense. The defense went from non-existent to bad this game.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

What are you 15 and six? That's a preety damn good record to be complaining so much dude.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Well I think he's just voicing what's in most Suns fans' minds right now... We know the Suns will win at least 55 or more games this season and make it to the playoffs, and that's where we start to worry a bit. We want this team to be as energetic defensively as it is offensively so that it'll carry into the playoffs. A team just can't play pathetic defense the whole year then all of a sudden turn it on to an effective defense in the playoffs. We see flashes of it but it's never sustained for a consistent amount of time. We're more concerned with the long term than the short term, which is why we complain when the Suns seem like they're just completely flat and not hungry at all in games where they're supposed to run people out the building.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Vivaldi said:


> What are you 15 and six? That's a preety damn good record to be complaining so much dude.


Look at those 15 wins. 

Charlotte, NYK, IND, LAC, SEA, TOR, MIA(sans Wade), a slumping Chicago, SACx2. The Suns haven't really played many quality teams. They beat Orlando twice, but they got extra lucky the second game. When PHX played CLE, Gooden and Zydrunas combined for 44 points and 27 rebounds! They're relying on offense and not playing defense but in short spurts. They're a really good defensive team when they turn it on, but they need to turn it on more consistently.


----------

